# DBSTalk has renewed for another 6 months!



## Guest (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks to your contributions to the community chest, we were able to purchase another 6 month CSC Gold subscription to keep advertising off the forums. I would like to convey my sincere appreciation to all who have given their time and money to this forum. On behalf of myself and the other admin, THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

Thats Great News!

Thanks to everyone that Donated!

For those of you who don't know EZboard is running a special, if you donate to a board (such as ours) you get a free month of CSC which eliminates all ads from ALL ezboards plus you get a cool logo saying that your a community supporter.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes, Thank You everyone!  

Chris, I was searching through the archives and noticed you used to have a blue CSC logo, what ever happened to the blue one. 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

Blue membership was a way to get rid of pop-up windows but not banner advertising. I initially payed for a blue membership when I started these forums but decided to upgrade to a gold membership a few weeks later. The blue membership now no longer exists.


----------

